# Ping Anser Hybrid



## Junior (Aug 27, 2012)

Having spent the majority of my bank holiday in the Trafford centre, I decided to nip across to the Trafford Golf Centre and have a mooch around the huge AG there.  I've been on the look out for a 20 degree hybrid and was keen to take a proper look at the RBZ, Anser, AMP , Adams, Wilson DXI and 910h. 

Well, having decided to part with my hard earned and try them all out, i'd like to say it was a contest but it wasn't.  Distances were pretty much the same with all clubs when hit well, but the Anser was the easiest to hit and it also looked so much better to the eye than any of the others.  There was no real visible offset and I really liked the shallower face.  I think this is why it seemed easier to get in the air.   The others with the deeper face needed a bit more effort.  The only thing i'd say is that if your a links man, then make sure you get the right shaft to try and keep the ball a bit lower.  I know hybrids go higher than say a 2i or 3i, but as was the case with all of these, the flight was high.  

A bit on the others . . . .The 910 was a really nice club and I liked that the shaft was shorter.  The head from heel to toe was a bit shorter than the Anser though which didnt make me feel as confident over the ball.  The AMP didnt sit well to my eye and I hooked a lot of shots, and the Adams had this weird slot thing on top of the club head that just didn't look right.  The RBZ was probably the longest, but most wayward. The shaft also felt longer and tbh it felt a bit dead off the face.  

So the Anser won my little test.  My only surprise was that I hit the regular shafted Anser better than the stiff.  All my other clubs have stiff shafts,  and when I got fitted for my driver, my swing speed was consistently 90-95.  Either way, i'm well happy with the club and cant wait to get it on the course !!


----------

